# ESPN forums



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I was appalled by how much Yao-hating goes on in there. Every other post was a negative one about how and how much better Amare is... blah blah. I went in there and posted a page long, detailed support of Yao's game. Those guys are honestly ignorant about the game of basketball. It was a sad sight... never going back there.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

ESPn is trash.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> ESPn is trash.






so true!!!!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Nobody listens to what they actually have to say, they have no credit. That site has become a spot for haters to get along since nobody else respects them.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I love Amare, but they can't really be touting any stats for him this season, are they? Now that will kill your cred if you continue to insist that he should have been an All Star this year...LOL.

Dude is really good, though.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Their commentators are trash, their writers are trash, their boards are trash. The whole thing is junk.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't really agree with ESPN's writers being trash. Some of those guys are top of the line as far as sports writers go, while on the other end they waste some pages with a few guys like Paul Shirley.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Some of those guys are top of the line as far as sports writers go,


True. I would say my favorite writer there is Ric Bucher. He's the only writer that doesn't seem to have a grudge against Yao.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> I don't really agree with ESPN's writers being trash. Some of those guys are top of the line as far as sports writers go, while on the other end they waste some pages with a few guys like Paul Shirley.


Yea, they(espn) have this one guy named *Jared Ainsworth*(hes fairly new), he's pretty good..kinda reminds me of Stephen A. Smith


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Yea, they(espn) have this one guy named *Jared Ainsworth*(hes fairly new), he's pretty good..kinda reminds me of Stephen A. Smith


Lol. That guy definitely has skills but he aint up there YET. He will be soon, though.


----------

